# Is this a Saulosi?



## Dutchfreak (Nov 3, 2018)

Hello Guys,

First of all sorry for my bad English but i hope you can help me out.

I Have a saulosi Special tank and just got some new "Saulosi". But i have a big doubt because it looks different then my other saulosi's.

First of all she has a salmon colour. Second thing is that i see some dots on the upper/dorsal fin at the end of the fin(not the desease) and the last thing is that the anal fin is only coloured at the end.

i know there are Saulosi Coral Red but i don't think it's that version.

I was searching on the internet and maybe its a Zebra red or some hybrid with it?

It's really hard to get a good picture but i hope it's enough:

Prob 1: The colour.. don't need to explain this one 









Prob 2: All my other saulos's don't have this









Prob 3: the anal fin in first white and only the end is coulered. As you can see on Pic 1 the normal saulo's are coloured from the beginning of the anal fin


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Can't see the pics. Moving this to Unidentified where the good ID people hang out.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I can see the pics but can't help with an ID!


----------



## Dutchfreak (Nov 3, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Can't see the pics. Moving this to Unidentified where the good ID people hang out.


That's strange maybe this link works for you?

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/dow ... &mode=view
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/dow ... &mode=view
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/dow ... &mode=view


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Definately not a pure Saulosi. The duller one is just a Mbuna hybrid. Hard to guess what is in there... Yellow Lab?... Johanni? Red Zebra?


----------



## Dutchfreak (Nov 3, 2018)

noki said:


> Definately not a pure Saulosi. The duller one is just a Mbuna hybrid. Hard to guess what is in there... Yellow Lab?... Johanni? Red Zebra?


Mm I was afraid of that. I'll try to get rid of it because i'm breeding with the saulosi's and don't want more hybrids. For now i will put it in my empty tank and try to find a new home. 
The spots on the upper fin i was talking about are only visable on the Yellow Lab and Johanni you mentioned so i think it must be a hybrid with one of that..

Thanks for your time and information Noki!


----------

